# anyone else getting overlay / pop up ads? (I have a 501)



## honestbleeps (Jan 18, 2005)

I've got a Dish 501... Tonight, 3 times over the course of the evening (during shows, not commercials) I got overlay ads the length of my screen, toward the bottom, urging me to "Press Select now to order Starz!"... Really annoying. Anyone else see this?

People jumped all over me for complaining too much when I was annoyed that My DVR was automatically recording Dish network ads late at night without me asking it to. My problem was not having to delete an ad, but "if this is OK, what next?"

Well, what's next is overlay ads, reminiscent of an internet pop up ad, that I have to cancel to make it go away -- otherwise it just stays there for eternity.

I was not recording anything at the time the ads came up, so I do not know if the ad would get recorded or not, but it looks like it's a graphic being displayed by the DVR (just like when a "special" commercial during regular commercial time allows you to press select for more info -- but during a show having nothing to do with Starz...)

So now we've got pop up ads on Dish Network. There's your answer to "if Dish can automatically record crap to my DVR, what's next?". 

I am not a happy camper. These better not show up on recordings (I don't think they will, though).

Anyone else see these?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

They have been on E* equipment for well over a year - they should only show up during E*'s commercials so it won't interfere with recordings (unless you want E* commercials). They do show up in DVR events when played back later - but only in the commercials.

You can turn them off in the menus. Menu 6-4 on the 501 "TV Enhancements"
Just select "Remove Enhancements" and say goodbye!


----------



## JohnL (Apr 1, 2002)

James Long said:


> They have been on E* equipment for well over a year - they should only show up during E*'s commercials so it won't interfere with recordings (unless you want E* commercials). They do show up in DVR events when played back later - but only in the commercials.
> 
> You can turn them off in the menus. Menu 6-4 on the 501 "TV Enhancements"
> Just select "Remove Enhancements" and say goodbye!


James,

Actually I have the enhancement option turned off, and yes the popups still occur.

The Dish advertisements will NOT be silenced.

John


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Odd. They silenced the last time I tested the switch.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

.....but only during commercials where they were advertising Starz. You must be on Dish's "annoy list"! :lol:


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

They have appeared on commercials that advertise something that can be reached through DishHOME. Starz and Showtime can both be ordered from the receiver - so they would have links. I've seen them on PPV commercials as well.

IIRC they are used throughout the hour on 101 (for more information on a topic). The Olympics are on, so I have not watched 101 lately.


----------



## honestbleeps (Jan 18, 2005)

James Long said:


> They have been on E* equipment for well over a year - they should only show up during E*'s commercials so it won't interfere with recordings (unless you want E* commercials). They do show up in DVR events when played back later - but only in the commercials.
> 
> You can turn them off in the menus. Menu 6-4 on the 501 "TV Enhancements"
> Just select "Remove Enhancements" and say goodbye!


These did not show up during commercials -- they showed up in the middle of television shows and movies.

I will try the "remove enhancements" thing and see if they go away, but today I did not see any.


----------

